# Wild boar



## cbabs (Feb 17, 2007)

I'm looking to get into some boar hunting this year, and was wondering if anyone has some good places to start.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

They have been seeing them and shooting them in Southern Ohio.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

You want a hunt inside a fence? I hunted at White Oak hunting preserve near Senecaville. Good boars, but not the hunt I thought it was. I researched it to the best of my ability short of visiting the preserve prior to booking my hunt. Their brochures talk about 600+ acres inside the fence. It doesn't say that that acrage is broken up into 40-75 acre parcels inside their own individual fences. The lodgings were excellent, the food exquisite. The hunt was fun, but not the fair chase I was looking for. 

RESEARCH!! Caveat Emptor!

Huntinbull


----------



## gotwipers (Mar 31, 2007)

BigChessie said:


> They have been seeing them and shooting them in Southern Ohio.


try and find some land owners that are willing to give permission. alot of farmers down by my property are already wanting people to hunt them if they move in. I know for sure that there have been some killed in guernsey county, muskingum county area. I work with a guy who hunts fair chase with dogs, and a contender pistol. Tennessee, I will try and get you the name of the guide service.


----------

